# Neues Handy- Bitte um Beratung! :)



## lunar19 (27. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,

da mein altes HTC Hero langsam den Geist aufgibt und mit einer penetranten Beständigkeit ohne Vorwarnung einfach ausgeht, suche ich ein neues Handy. Es kann sich gern im High-End-Bereich bewegen, da ich eh in der Bucht kaufen möchte. Meine Anforderungen sind:


starke Leistung - zukunftssicher
aktuelles Android-System
großer, interner Speicher
annehmbare Kamera
WLAN; Bluetooth etc. (muss man eig. nicht schreiben, oder? )
So allgemein ist mir jetzt das Samsung Galaxy Nexus i9250 ins Auge gefallen, kann mir jmd dazu was sagen? Das Galaxy 2 möchte ich von vornherein nicht, da ein Kumpel das hat und es mir von der Form her einfach nicht zusagt...


Gruß lunar


----------



## luhollywood (27. Februar 2012)

hey lunar,

meiner meinung nach ist momentan das HTC Sensation XL das beste handy. Du solltest mal einen blick darauf werfen


----------



## benny71 (27. Februar 2012)

HTC Sensation ganz klar.Geiles gäret bin von Galaxy S getrent und bin begeistert.....


----------



## turbosnake (27. Februar 2012)

Ich sage mal HTC EVO3D.
Ist für den Preis das beste was man neu bekommt.


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2012)

lunar19 schrieb:


> [*]starke Leistung - zukunftssicher
> [*]aktuelles Android-System
> [*]großer, interner Speicher
> [*]annehmbare Kamera
> ...



Ich würde auch eher zum HTC Sensation (XE) tendieren.

Leistung? Mehr als genug.
Aktuelles Android? Im moment noch 2.3.6, Update auf 4.0.3 ist sicher (soll März kommen) und die geleakte Customversion läuft auch bereits wunderbar.
Großer interner Speicher? Nö. Aber dank micro SD Kartenslot kannst du bis 64GB (SDXC, später kommen noch Größere) reinschieben.
Kamera? Nicht sehr spektakulär, aber dennoch sehr gut. Ich kann dir Beispielbilder zeigen wenn du willst.



lunar19 schrieb:


> So allgemein ist mir jetzt das Samsung Galaxy Nexus i9250 ins Auge gefallen, kann mir jmd dazu was sagen?



Das Ding hat nur 16GB internem Speicher und kein Kartenslot. Wäre für mich ein Todeskriterium, ob dir 16GB langen musst du wissen. Ansonsten auch ein sehr gutes Handy.



lunar19 schrieb:


> Das Galaxy 2 möchte ich von vornherein nicht, da ein Kumpel das hat und es mir von der Form her einfach nicht zusagt...


 
Also bin ich nicht der einzige der so denkt


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Februar 2012)

Schlag auch das Evo3d vor hat Dualcore und bekommt Android4 und das für unter 300€ P/L Top.Durch microSD slot genug Speicher nachrüstbar.


----------



## bjoern1982 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab damals zwischen Sensation Xe und Evo 3d tendiert. Hab jetzt das Sensation und ein neues Custom Rom drauf. Wenn ich jetzt die Wahl hätte, würde ich das.Sensation XL nehmen. Vom Desire Hd fehlt einem das schön große Display.


----------



## lunar19 (29. Februar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Großer interner Speicher? Nö. Aber dank micro SD Kartenslot kannst du bis 64GB (SDXC, später kommen noch Größere) reinschieben.
> [...]
> Das Ding hat nur 16GB internem Speicher und kein Kartenslot. Wäre für mich ein Todeskriterium, ob dir 16GB langen musst du wissen. Ansonsten auch ein sehr gutes Handy.



War also doch nochmal zu fragen... Mein HTC Hero hat nur sehr wenig und ist nach ~150 MB voll  Aber das mit dem Kartenslot ist auch bei mir ein Todschlagargument, das will ich nicht . Und das aktuelle Android kommt ganz sicher?


----------



## Iceananas (29. Februar 2012)

lunar19 schrieb:


> War also doch nochmal zu fragen... Mein HTC Hero hat nur sehr wenig und ist nach ~150 MB voll  Aber das mit dem Kartenslot ist auch bei mir ein Todschlagargument, das will ich nicht . Und das aktuelle Android kommt ganz sicher?


 
Die geleakte Version von HTC ist schon weitestgehend bugfrei, also dürfte es nicht mehr lange dauern bis die offizielle Version kommt. Htc hats definitiv bestätigt.


----------



## lunar19 (1. März 2012)

> Die geleakte Version von HTC ist schon weitestgehend bugfrei, also  dürfte es nicht mehr lange dauern bis die offizielle Version kommt. Htc  hats definitiv bestätigt.



Na dann ist ja gut  Hab grad gesehen, dass das Sensation XL nicht mit einer SD-Karte erweiterbar ist, ist das richtig?


----------



## turbosnake (1. März 2012)

Das XL hat (nur) einen SingleCore. damit erfüllt es eigentlich nicht deinen ersten Punkt.


----------



## Iceananas (1. März 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat das XL tatsächlich auch kein Kartenslot.


----------



## lunar19 (1. März 2012)

> Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat das XL tatsächlich auch kein Kartenslot.



Och, dass ist doch Mist...



> Das XL hat (nur) einen SingleCore. damit erfüllt es eigentlich nicht deinen ersten Punkt.



Zukunftssicher oder starke Leistung?


----------



## Iceananas (1. März 2012)

Ich versteh auch nicht was HTC fabriziert. Was stört dich am XE? Ist es dir zu klein oder magst du das XL wegen der Farbe? Das XE gibts glaube ich ebenfalls in weiß


----------



## Tuerkay (2. März 2012)

Man sollte vielleicht noch dazusagen, dass das xl bei einem größeren Display eine schlechtere Auflösung hat. Außerdem ist es teurer weil beim xl die beats Audio on-ear dabei sind. Beim xe sind es die in-ear.


----------



## Cleriker (2. März 2012)

Hi, hab das Sensation und bin vollständig damit zufrieden. Wenn du aber die Wahl hast, nimm das XE.


----------



## lukyluke (2. März 2012)

Tuerkay schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte vielleicht noch dazusagen, dass das xl bei einem größeren Display eine schlechtere Auflösung hat. Außerdem ist es teurer weil beim xl die beats Audio on-ear dabei sind. Beim xe sind es die in-ear.



Genau das wollte ich auch sagen und das XL ist einfahren zu groß xD 
also die Frage ist echt wieviel Speicher du brauchst, denn ich habe das SGS2 und brauche keine SD Karte. Habe jetzt noch 6GB frei und noch keine Filme drauf. Zum Nexus muss man sagen, das die Kamera ******* ist, aber Android 4.0 einfach der Hammer ist! Ich mag HTC von der Akku-Leistung nicht, aber die Gehäuse sind meistens geil! Würde dir auch das xe vorschlagen oder du wartest auf das S3 oder kaufst das HTC One S. Hat ein tolles Gehäuse und einen Dual-Core. Sieht sehr geil aus und meine ich auch eine 8 megapixel Kamera. Ließ einfach mal was darüber nach.
LG


----------



## Iceananas (2. März 2012)

Tuerkay schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht noch dazusagen, dass das xl bei einem größeren Display eine schlechtere Auflösung hat. Außerdem ist es teurer weil beim xl die beats Audio on-ear dabei sind. Beim xe sind es die in-ear.


 
Es gibt m.E. nach 2 Versionen, einmal mit Beats Tours On Ears (einer der klangloch grässlichsten KH überhaupt, lässt sich auf Ebay aber für gutes Geld an Deppen verscherbeln ) und einmal mit weiße In Ears (ganz brauchbar).


----------



## lunar19 (2. März 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht was HTC fabriziert. Was stört dich am XE? Ist es dir zu klein oder magst du das XL wegen der Farbe? Das XE gibts glaube ich ebenfalls in weiß



Ich glaub ich nehm das XE, gefällt mir auch vom Design her am besten, muss nur mal bei EBay gucken, für wieviel das da weg geht...Hoffentlich nicht allzu viel


----------



## ile (3. März 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das wollte ich auch sagen und das XL ist einfahren zu groß xD
> also die Frage ist echt wieviel Speicher du brauchst, denn ich habe das SGS2 und brauche keine SD Karte. Habe jetzt noch 6GB frei und noch keine Filme drauf. Zum Nexus muss man sagen, das die Kamera ******* ist, aber Android 4.0 einfach der Hammer ist! Ich mag HTC von der Akku-Leistung nicht, aber die Gehäuse sind meistens geil! Würde dir auch das xe vorschlagen oder du wartest auf das S3 oder kaufst das HTC One S. Hat ein tolles Gehäuse und einen Dual-Core. Sieht sehr geil aus und meine ich auch eine 8 megapixel Kamera. Ließ einfach mal was darüber nach.
> LG



Das One S hat auch keinen microSD-Slot...


----------



## jesters (3. März 2012)

Zukunftssicher ist doch eh relativ.
Wenn es high end sein darf-weshalb nicht das Samsung Galaxy Note N7000?
Hat ein mit1.4Ghz getakteten dualcore,1Gb Ram,11 Gb nutzbaren internen Speicher+Kartenslot.
Ist zwar zum Telefonieren fast unhandlich,gerade noch erträglich. ...
Habe das Teil seit ca. einer Woche und bin schlichtweg begeistert.Es ist schnell,schönes Display-Surfen macht endlich
Auch auf dem Smartphone Spass!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. März 2012)

Kann den Meisten zustimmen. Evo 3D ist unter deinen Kriterien das wohl Beste was du derzeit bekommen kannst. Wenn du auf den SD-Slot verzichten kannst, könnte ich dir das HTC One X empfehlen. Das wird das erstmal beste Gerät auf dem Makrt, und das mit Abstand. Zum SGS3 dauerts leider noch etwas, deshalb ist auf Platz 3 für dich wohl das Galaxy Note und direkt danach das SGS2. Das Nexus empfehle ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das soll ein Entwicklergerät sein, das hat nicht wirklich ne brachiale Leistung. Tja, und ansonsten siehts schlecht aus...

mfg Marcel


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Das Sony Xperia S empfehle ich dir!:

- 12 Mpx Kamera mit sehr guten Bildwerten ( besser als n8)
- 720p 4.3"  Bildschirm (mit 342 ppi schärfer als note, iphone 4s oder galaxy nexus.
-1500 mhz qualcomm dualcore Prozessor
-Android 2.3 (update auf 4 im juni)
Edles design u.s.w.
-kristallglas
32GB INTERNER SPEICHER

Test: http://www.connect.de/testbericht/sony-xperia-s-test-1256312.html

Viel Spass
Gruss


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

Das würde ich nicht so berauschend finden. DA es neu ist, kostet es für das Gebotene zuviel. Das HD-Display merkt man eh nicht und die GPU ist die Selbe wie im Sensation, nur muss diese eine deutlich höhere Auflösung versorgen. Und über die Linse finde ich auch nichts heraus, was erfahrungsgemäß auf "schlecht" hindeutet. Also 12 MP und f/2.6 macht ziemlich schlechte Bilder.

mfg Marcel


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich nicht so berauschend finden. DA es neu ist, kostet es für das Gebotene zuviel. Das HD-Display merkt man eh nicht und die GPU ist die Selbe wie im Sensation, nur muss diese eine deutlich höhere Auflösung versorgen. Und über die Linse finde ich auch nichts heraus, was erfahrungsgemäß auf "schlecht" hindeutet. Also 12 MP und f/2.6 macht ziemlich schlechte Bilder.
> 
> mfg Marcel



Kostet für das Gebotene zuviel? Bei digitec.ch kostet es 445 euro.
Steht das im Test dass es die gleiche gpu hat?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

Nein, aber das Teil hat den MSM8260, damit eine Adreno 220-GPU und damit die gleiche GPU wie das Sensation, jedoch auf deutlich größerer Auflösung. Und 445€ sind zuviel, zumidnest dafür, dass das Evo 3D 250€ kostet. Er kanns sich gerne kaufen, aber es gibt deutlich lukrativere Angebote.


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, aber das Teil hat den MSM8260, damit eine Adreno 220-GPU und damit die gleiche GPU wie das Sensation, jedoch auf deutlich größerer Auflösung. Und 445€ sind zuviel, zumidnest dafür, dass das Evo 3D 250€ kostet. Er kanns sich gerne kaufen, aber es gibt deutlich lukrativere Angebote.



Soweit ich weiss, klappt die bedienung flüssig, also dass sollte kein problem darstellen. Vor allem nicht, weil die benutzeroberfläche mit recht vielen animationen und effeken ausgestattet sind und das gerät somit eine gute leistung erbringt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csegdS6WDoM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

Dass die Oberfläche flüssig läuft, glaube ich gerne. Nur wie sieht es mit zukünftigen Spielen aus? Bisher läuft bei mir aufm Sensation alles mit gut 40-60 PFS, kommt darauf an wie gut es optimiert ist. Aber irgendwann stößt das Sensation an die eigenen Grenzen und tuckert bei Modern Combat 4 oder 5 mit 30 Bildern rum und genau dann wird das Xperia S das nicht mehr packen, nur wegen der nicht spürbaren Auflösung.

mfg Marcel


----------



## ile (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Kann den Meisten zustimmen. Evo 3D ist unter deinen Kriterien das wohl Beste was du derzeit bekommen kannst. Wenn du auf den SD-Slot verzichten kannst, könnte ich dir das HTC One X empfehlen. Das wird das erstmal beste Gerät auf dem Makrt, und das mit Abstand. Zum SGS3 dauerts leider noch etwas, deshalb ist auf Platz 3 für dich wohl das Galaxy Note und direkt danach das SGS2. Das Nexus empfehle ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das soll ein Entwicklergerät sein, das hat nicht wirklich ne brachiale Leistung. Tja, und ansonsten siehts schlecht aus...
> 
> mfg Marcel



Das One X "mit Abstand am besten"?!!  Das soll wohl n Scherz sein, oder? Kein microSD-Slot, kein austauschbarer Akku, kein Aluminiumunibody - klare Rückschritte für HTC. Lediglich mit der Software können sie noch punkten, hardwaremäßig halte ich das Huawei Ascend D quad für besser ausgestattet. Mag ja sein, dass dir das One X gefällt, aber von Abstand etc. braucht man nicht zu reden, den hat HTC verschenkt.


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Oberfläche flüssig läuft, glaube ich gerne. Nur wie sieht es mit zukünftigen Spielen aus? Bisher läuft bei mir aufm Sensation alles mit gut 40-60 PFS, kommt darauf an wie gut es optimiert ist. Aber irgendwann stößt das Sensation an die eigenen Grenzen und tuckert bei Modern Combat 4 oder 5 mit 30 Bildern rum und genau dann wird das Xperia S das nicht mehr packen, nur wegen der nicht spürbaren Auflösung.
> 
> mfg Marcel



Ist der Mali 400 besser?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

@ile: Akku-Argument lass ich stehen, aber ne Micro-SD ist für den Otto-Normalverbraucher keine Pflicht, da die Meisten schon mit 16 GB auskommen. Sieht man doch sehr gut am iPhone. Das One X wird aber sogar 32 GB haben. Die Leistung wird im Vergleich zum Ascend die gleiche sein, auch wenn Huawei es groß anders behauptet. Und auch die Kamera wird die ImageSense-Technik auf f/2.0-Blende nicht schlagen können. Das nächste Handy, welches das One X also besiegen wird, wird das SGS3 sein...hm, okay, vllt war das "mit Abstand" doch ziemlich dick aufgetragen... 

@NexusEXE: Ich denke du meinst den Mali 400 *MP*. Der war von der Rohleistung minimal besser als der Adreno 220. Beim SGS2 merkt man das nur wegen der Auflösung so deutlich, wenn man SGS2 und Sensation vergleicht. Das Sensation hat ja auch immerhin rund 35% mehr Pixel. Das können 10 Bilder ausmachen. Deswegen wird das SGS2 auf immer als "deutlich schneller" angepriesen. Schneller? Ja. Deutlich schneller? Nicht wirklich.


----------



## ile (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> @ile: Akku-Argument lass ich stehen, aber ne Micro-SD ist für den Otto-Normalverbraucher keine Pflicht, da die Meisten schon mit 16 GB auskommen. Sieht man doch sehr gut am iPhone. Das One X wird aber sogar 32 GB haben. Die Leistung wird im Vergleich zum Ascend die gleiche sein, auch wenn Huawei es groß anders behauptet. Und auch die Kamera wird die ImageSense-Technik auf f/2.0-Blende nicht schlagen können. Das nächste Handy, welches das One X also besiegen wird, wird das SGS3 sein...hm, okay, vllt war das "mit Abstand" doch ziemlich dick aufgetragen...
> 
> @NexusEXE: Ich denke du meinst den Mali 400 MP. Der war von der Rohleistung minimal besser als der Adreno 220. Beim SGS2 merkt man das nur wegen der Auflösung so deutlich, wenn man SGS2 und Sensation vergleicht. Das Sensation hat ja auch immerhin rund 35% mehr Pixel. Das können 10 Bilder ausmachen. Deswegen wird das SGS2 auf immer als "deutlich schneller" angepriesen. Schneller? Ja. Deutlich schneller? Nicht wirklich.



Da ich es mittlerweile nur noch per Copy&Paste herlutschen muss, hier nochmal meine Gründe, warum ich nen microSD-Slot haben will (unbedingt!): 

 MicroSD-Vorteile:

0) Mehr Kapazität (trivialerweise  ) Mir reichen selbst 26 GB (das bleibt von "32 GB" übrig) nicht aus! 

1. Preisvorteil (1): Man zahlt soviel wie man braucht

2. Preisvorteil (2): Geringere Kosten für mehr Speicher 

3. Datensicherheit: Was nicht in meiner Hand liegt, ist ein eventueller technischer Defekt, da ist es gut, wenn ich die Daten redundant auf zwei Speichermedien habe, die man sehr schnell und unabhängig (ohne extra Gerät) verbunden hat, due SD-Karte ist schließlich integriert.

4. Datenschutz: Gewisse Dokumente gehen niemanden was an, was machst du, wenn du dein Smartphone wegen eines technischen Defekts einschicken musst? Die Leute dort können dann auf alle deine Daten zugreifen, eine SD-Karte kann ich jederzeit rausnehmen. 

5. Flexibilität: Gerade ein Smartphone zeichnet sich dadurch aus, einem in UNERWARTETEN Situationen aus der Patsche zu helfen, da ist eine weitere Möglichkeit des Datenaustauschs sehr praktisch, wenngleich ich gerne zugebe, dass ich meine microSDkarte in 1,25 Jahren Benutzung noch kein einziges mal entfernt habe, womit übrigens deine unnötige Äußerung bzgl. Smartphonewechsel widerlegt wäre. Es geht hier darum, für den Fall der Fälle noch eine weitere Option zu haben, das ist ein Sicherheitsaspekt.

6) Zukunftssicher: Braucht man vielleicht später doch viel Speicher ist Möglichkeit zur Aufrüstung gegeben

7) Wiederverwendungsaspekt: Bereits gekaufter Speicher kann weiter verwendet werden beim nächsten Smartphone (= Preisvorteil (3))

8) Nachträgliche NFC-Fähigkeitsaufrüstung falls noch nicht gegeben (NFC-microsdkarte)

9) Reparatur: Sollte der Speicher defekt gehen, kann ich das Problem ohne Einschicken beheben. Falls doch einschicken: microSD raus, Daten auch in dieser Zeit verfügbar

.
Du darfst außerdem nicht vergessen, dass das Huawei hosentaschentauglicher ist und ne 2500mAh-Variante rauskommen wird... 

Ich bin halt einfach total enttäuscht von HTC, da sie 3 für mich elementare Pro-htc-Argumente abgeschafft haben.  
Ich bleib bis zum Sommer einfach bei meinem DHD und hoffe, dass HTC bis dann back to the roots geht...


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> @ile: Akku-Argument lass ich stehen, aber ne Micro-SD ist für den Otto-Normalverbraucher keine Pflicht, da die Meisten schon mit 16 GB auskommen. Sieht man doch sehr gut am iPhone. Das One X wird aber sogar 32 GB haben. Die Leistung wird im Vergleich zum Ascend die gleiche sein, auch wenn Huawei es groß anders behauptet. Und auch die Kamera wird die ImageSense-Technik auf f/2.0-Blende nicht schlagen können. Das nächste Handy, welches das One X also besiegen wird, wird das SGS3 sein...hm, okay, vllt war das "mit Abstand" doch ziemlich dick aufgetragen...
> 
> @NexusEXE: Ich denke du meinst den Mali 400 MP. Der war von der Rohleistung minimal besser als der Adreno 220. Beim SGS2 merkt man das nur wegen der Auflösung so deutlich, wenn man SGS2 und Sensation vergleicht. Das Sensation hat ja auch immerhin rund 35% mehr Pixel. Das können 10 Bilder ausmachen. Deswegen wird das SGS2 auf immer als "deutlich schneller" angepriesen. Schneller? Ja. Deutlich schneller? Nicht wirklich.



Aldi ich habe das sgs 2 und wollte eben zum xperia s wechseln wegen der niedrigen auflösung. Ist das ein rückfall?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

@NexusEXE:Ja, das wäre es. Man muss über 60% mehr Pixel berechnen, also geht die Leistung auch spürbar runter. Wenn, dann würde ich auch ne richtige Pixelschleider nemne, wie das One X oder das Ascend. Alle anderen sind zu langsam für HD.

@ile:
0. Ich komm manchmal mit 16 GB an meine Grenzen und das passiert auch nur selten. Auch fast alle meine Bekannten haben maximal 16 GB, die Meisten nur 8 und sie meckern nicht. 

1. Dafür gibts ja verschiedene Versionen, also 16 GB und 32 GB. 

2. ich glaube eher, dass wenn der Speicher eingebaut ist, er auch günstiger ist. Aber da bin ich mir zu 0% sicher.

3. Bin ich zu blöd für, um das zu verstehen. 

4. Wenn ich das teil einschicke, was ja eh nicht häuftig passiert, verschieb ich alles aufn PC (was im zeitalter von SSDs und USB 3.0 ja nicht lang dauert) und mach die interne SD platt. Gut is.

5. Eine andere SD, erst Recht aus einem anderen Androiden, stecke ich nie in mein Handy, weil das System durch die Dateien und vllt auch Apps, die schon auf der SD sind, durcheinander kommt. Das hat Android noch nicht gut genug gelöst, dass das Sinn machen würde.

6. Okay, das ist ein Argument. 

7. Wahr, könnte jedoch auch in Konflikt mit Nr. 6 stehen, da mit besseren Geräten meist auch die Anforderungen steigen.

8. Was? Das muss ich mal nachgoogleln, wusst ich noch garnicht. 

9. Argument.

Es gibt aber auch Vorteile von fest integriertem Speicher. Diese wären die meist deutlich schnellere Geschwindigkeit und selteneres Fehleraufkommen und auch bem Flashen hätte ich in manchen Situationen gerne ne interne SD gehabt, spätestens dann, als ich wegen Fehlern beim Kopieren eine 600 MB-ROM zweimal flashen musste und das ziemlich lang gedauert hat.

Aber wenn ich mir den Threadtitel so anschaue, sind wir heftigst vom Thema abgekommen. Wenn du willst, können wir ja per PM noch ein wenig weiterdiskutireren, aber hier wird gleich der Moderator vorbeikommen, wenn wir uns nicht dämpfen. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> @NexusEXE:Ja, das wäre es. Man muss über 60% mehr Pixel berechnen, also geht die Leistung auch spürbar runter. Wenn, dann würde ich auch ne richtige Pixelschleider nemne, wie das One X oder das Ascend. Alle anderen sind zu langsam für HD.
> 
> @ile:
> 0. Ich komm manchmal mit 16 GB an meine Grenzen und das passiert auch nur selten. Auch fast alle meine Bekannten haben maximal 16 GB, die Meisten nur 8 und sie meckern nicht.
> ...



Ich finde das one x zu teuer und zu gross....


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

Teuer? Naja, es ist nagelneu, noch nicht erschienen und in der High-End-Klasse angesiedelt. Jedes Top-Gerät war so teuer. Und groß, naja, ist Geschmackssache. An 4,3" hab ich mich ne Woche gewöhnt und inzwischen ist es wieder zu klein. 

@TE: Was sind denn bisher deine Favoriten? Vllt können wie da was raussortieren.

mfg Marcel


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Teuer? Naja, es ist nagelneu, noch nicht erschienen und in der High-End-Klasse angesiedelt. Jedes Top-Gerät war so teuer. Und groß, naja, ist Geschmackssache. An 4,3" hab ich mich ne Woche gewöhnt und inzwischen ist es wieder zu klein.
> 
> @TE: Was sind denn bisher deine Favoriten? Vllt können wie da was raussortieren.
> 
> mfg Marcel



Meinst du, das one s wäre ein rückfall?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

Nee, das One S nicht, aber empfehlenswert ist der Tausch trotzdem nicht. Die GPU ist angeblich 50% schneller als die Adreno 220. Wenn man also die Auflösung mitbedenkt, sollte das Teil ungefähr 5 Bilder schneller sein als dein altes SGS2. Lohnt sich, finde ich, 0. Nur die CPU könnte noch was Wert sein. Der Krait S4 Dualcore ist fast so schnell wie der Tegra 3 Quadcore.


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das One S nicht, aber empfehlenswert ist der Tausch trotzdem nicht. Die GPU ist angeblich 50% schneller als die Adreno 220. Wenn man also die Auflösung mitbedenkt, sollte das Teil ungefähr 5 Bilder schneller sein als dein altes SGS2. Lohnt sich, finde ich, 0. Nur die CPU könnte noch was Wert sein. Der Krait S4 Dualcore ist fast so schnell wie der Tegra 3 Quadcore.



Also soll ich?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

Nein. Behalt dein SGS2 lieber bis zum SGS3 oder Äquivalente, es sei denn, es macht dir nichts auf nochmal 200€ in keinen spürbaren Mehrwert zu stecken. Nicht nur beim PC, auch beim Smartphone gilt: Rüste erst dann auf, wenn du mehr Leistung benötigst.


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Behalt dein SGS2 lieber bis zum SGS3 oder Äquivalente, es sei denn, es macht dir nichts auf nochmal 200€ in keinen spürbaren Mehrwert zu stecken. Nicht nur beim PC, auch beim Smartphone gilt: Rüste erst dann auf, wenn du mehr Leistung benötigst.



Ich mein, mein sgs 2 knartzt und hat ne zu tiefe auflösung, ich könnt eevtl. Für 460 franken verkaufen. Ist das ne chance?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht viel viel 460 Franken in Euros sind. Das Knarzen ist ein Garantiefall und wenn dir die Auflösung tatsächlich nicht passt, warte auf das Ascend oder das One X. Beide haben ne HD-Auflösung und nen Pixelbeschleuniger, der selbst dei dieser Auflösung deutlich schneller sein sollte als der in deinem SGS2.

PS: Könnten wir das hier vllt in den Android-Stammtisch verlagern? So langsam ist heir nämlich ziemlich viel Spam.


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht viel viel 460 Franken in Euros sind. Das Knarzen ist ein Garantiefall und wenn dir die Auflösung tatsächlich nicht passt, warte auf das Ascend oder das One X. Beide haben ne HD-Auflösung und nen Pixelbeschleuniger, der selbst dei dieser Auflösung deutlich schneller sein sollte als der in deinem SGS2.
> 
> PS: Könnten wir das hier vllt in den Android-Stammtisch verlagern? So langsam ist heir nämlich ziemlich viel Spam.



Okay ist in ordnung


----------

